

YAML Configurable Personal site - dduarte
https://github.com/DDuarte/JekyllConfigurablePersonalSite

======
78666cdc
Is there a demo anywhere?

~~~
dduarte
Yep,
[http://dduarte.github.io/JekyllConfigurablePersonalSite](http://dduarte.github.io/JekyllConfigurablePersonalSite)

